# V Hudson von der kalten Hardt



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

My new male in from Germany.


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com:80/gsd/pedigree/521077.html

I had imported an Ellute son last fall. He was a great dog but unfortunately he got bloat and has crossed the Bridge shortly after I got him. After a thorough search, I found Hudson.

Hopefully Hudson will have a long and productive life. In a few short weeks we have really bonded.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Nice looking boy!! Congratulations.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

My female Jade is linebred 5-5 on falko. What are your plans for him?


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WMy female Jade is linebred 5-5 on falko. What are your plans for him?


I plan on using him in competition but also as the stud dog for my kennel and for others who may want to use him as a stud dog.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

do you ever trial in the south east?









as I have no idea where your kennel is, lol


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nice. When did he participate in the BSP?


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

I'm in Alabama, between Birmingham and Gadsden. Just got into schutzund in last year. Retired, had trained some personal protection GSDs, saw the nationals in Atlanta in November of 2007 and got hooked. Training a young dog too.

He was in BSP in 2008. 93 in protection and obedience but blew tracking then the prior handler followed up with the FH2 in January 2009.

I'm hoping my 1st trial will be 3/28 at the Jefferson-St Clair Club trial and may try a national event in April in Nashville. Since I'm retired, I'm planning on wife and I traveling around different places and trialing.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations, he has a nice pedigre


Lee


----------



## nanrao (Nov 27, 2002)

Was this Heinz Kruse's dog? Or was it Hutch that was his dog? Regardless, looks like a very nice dog. I have had the pleasure of watching on the field and meeting off the field Nathan vom Fegelhof, who has the same dam as Karn - what a super nice dog he is. Good luck to you and Hudson.

I heard China was bred this weekend to Javir? Can't wait to see how those puppies turn out.

Nandini


----------



## nanrao (Nov 27, 2002)

Never mind, I found the answer. I did my BH under Heinz Kruse. I think he also used to own Hudson's mother Chuckie.

Will you be at the AWDF this year?

Nandini


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Carl,

Congrats! Are you coming up for the trial at Carl's next weekend? Am trying to bring new video camera (disk!) and camera. Dependent on Cara.....

Angela - Carl is 3.5 hours from us  Right by where the Nationals and AWDF have been held the last few years.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: alaman I'm hoping my 1st trial will be 3/28 at the Jefferson-St Clair Club trial and may try a national event in April in Nashville. Since I'm retired, I'm planning on wife and I traveling around different places and trialing.


Nice dog and a lucky guy sounds like a great retirement plan!!!


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Plans now are to be at the AWDF. I'm really enjoying to get to know Hudson.

Sue, I will not be able to make it. My mother's side of the family is having their annual family reunion next weekend and she wants us to attend. The aunts and uncles are all in their late eighties-nineties and she wants me to see them again before it's too late. Can't refuse Mama.

China was finally bred to Javier last weekend. She was expected to go in heat late October-early November last year right after I purchased her. LOL. Can't wait to see how those puppies turn out. Of course, anxious to finally see China too. Heard a lot about her from those who have seen her or know of her. I should have her in next 10 days or so.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on your new male. Here are the owners of your boy's Dam
http://www.vomsilbersee.com/chuckiearko.html She is a gorgeous female.


----------



## Silbersee (Feb 5, 2007)

Carl,
I own Chuckie, your dog's mother. Lee told me about you and gave me the link to this thread, since I don't visit here often - lack of time, unfortunately.
I also know your dog's brother Hutch very well, since he is owned by somebody I know (Dennis). Hutch was Germany's Vice Universal Sieger last year and Heinz Kruse received the performance breeder's award from his region (LG 7) because of Hudson's and Hutch's BSP participation and the Sieger Show. I have to check with Dennis if he wants to compete with Hutch again this year and try again for the Universal Sieger title.
Their half-brother SG (Youth)-Onyx vom Silbersee is also in Germany and sister Olympia will join him soon too. These two are solid blacks and will surely both receive a V-rating as well, once titled.
If Hudson produces like his mother, I can only recommend him to anyone who is serious about temperament and correct anatomy.
Wishing you the Best with him!
Regards from Maryland,
Chris Stump
P.S. If you ever come our way, please stop by for a visit and introduction to Chuckie, if she is here. She will go to Germany one more time this summer for a visit!


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Chris. I get up you way every few years and will contact you next time. Would love to see Chuckie in person.


----------

